# Xingyiquan Possibility - Blog post



## Xue Sheng (Mar 26, 2022)

Xingyiquan possibility < Blog post


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 27, 2022)

Really, truly awesome to hear. Keep us posted! Your journey has certainly been inspiring to me brother.


----------



## mograph (Mar 28, 2022)

I love that guy in Montreal.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 28, 2022)

This training drill may be the least-energy used training drill that you can find among all MA systems.

I have done this drill 1000 times non-stop and still not feel tired at all. Whenever I felt lazy, I would train Xing Yi. This is why some people may call the Xing Yi system as "lazy person's MA".

The word "lazy" is not a bad word used here. If you can design a form that doesn't use much energy, you will find it's not an easy task.

The Xing Yi is a MA system that when you do it, you feel relax, comfortable, enjoyable, ... that you don't find elsewhere.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 28, 2022)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> This training drill may be the least-energy used training drill that you can find among all MA systems.
> 
> I have done this drill 1000 times non-stop and still not feel tired at all. Whenever I felt lazy, I would train Xing Yi. This is why some people may call the Xing Yi system as "lazy person's MA".



Only person I have ever heard call Xingyiquan the lazy mans system, in almost 40 years of reading about is and about 20 years of training it, is you, never heard anyone else say that. I have done piquan for about 1/4 mile, not sure how many times that was. Also decided one time to do this 100 times a day for a week. IMO, if done correctly, it is not lazy


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 28, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> Only person I have ever heard call Xingyiquan the lazy mans system, in almost 40 years of reading about is and about 20 years of training it, is you, never heard anyone else say that. I have done piquan for about 1/4 mile, not sure how many times that was.


It's quite commonly mentioned by the Taiwan Baji group by GM Liu Yun Chao - Baji 劉雲樵 滄州八極拳 students. I believe the reason is there are less kick in the Xing Yi system.

If you repeat Pi Chuan 1,000 time, it may take you about 45 minutes in normal speed. IMO Pi Quan may take more energy to drill than Beng Chuan. Compare to Pi Chuan, the Beng Chuan is easier.

This is Xing Yu Pi Chuan if non-XY people don't know what we are talking about.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 28, 2022)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> It's quite commonly mentioned by the Taiwan Baji group by GM Liu Yun Chao - Baji 劉雲樵 滄州八極拳 students. I believe the reason is there are less kick in the Xing Yi system.
> 
> If you repeat Pi Chuan 1,000 time, it may take you about 45 minutes in normal speed. IMO Pi Quan may take more energy to drill than Beng Chuan. Compare to Pi Chuan, the Beng Chuan is easier.
> 
> This is Xing Yu Pi Chuan if non-XY people don't know what we are talking about.



That explains it I never trained Baji in Taiwan or anywhere for that matter


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 28, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> That explains it I never trained Baji in Taiwan or anywhere for that matter


This is why many Baji people train Xing Yi afterward. To them, Xing Yi is the soft version of Baji.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 29, 2022)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> This is why many Baji people train Xing Yi afterward. To them, Xing Yi is the soft version of Baji.



Seen Bji before, liked it, wanted to train it, but only found one guy who knew it, and he would not teach it, but he did teach Xingyiquan. He was also from Taiwan. Apparently he learned Baji from the head bodyguard of Chiang Kai-shek


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 29, 2022)

Back to Xingyiquan
Still working on it, all the Wuxingquan steppings moving forward. Right knee, the new knee, seems to like it. the left knee, the knee they want to replace that I am trying not to, is having some problems with it. So I now wrap the left knee. Also did to the full 5 elements forms, piquan, zuanquan, bengquan, paoquan, hengquan. Did not do the turning to reverse and go the other way, but did the forms, slowly, with little power, but it's something. Mostly I am just working on the steppings (footwork) hoping to soon be able to do this in reverse. But going backwards is not easy with the new knee just yet

Still can't get Yang style past the 1st 15 forms, basically up to the first apparent closing. Also gave Sun a try again, the short form I know. I actually think I might be able to get through all of that except for a few postures. I will start working on this more to see.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 29, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> Seen Bji before, liked it, wanted to train it, but only found one guy who knew it, and he would not teach it, but he did teach Xingyiquan. He was also from Taiwan. Apparently he learned Baji from the head bodyguard of Chiang Kai-shek


The head of the Baji system in Taiwan Liu Yu Chao would allow his students in US to teach long fist, praying mantis. But he won't allow his students to teach Baji. I obtained this information from Adam Hsu's new book.

When some CMA systems die from the face of the earth, I won't feel sorry for them.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Mar 29, 2022)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> This is why many Baji people train Xing Yi afterward. To them, Xing Yi is the soft version of Baji.


Now this guy is moving! I really like this video.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 29, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Now this guy is moving! I really like this video.


To use

- slow to train fast.
- soft to train hard.

Baij system (and Chen Taiji, Xing Yi Liu He) can do this very well.


----------



## letsplaygames (Apr 2, 2022)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> This is why many Baji people train Xing Yi afterward. To them, Xing Yi is the soft version of Baji.


That would be a first...  No Baji men I know ever train Xingyi after... as if it some form of cool down.. lmao


----------



## letsplaygames (Apr 2, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> Back to Xingyiquan
> Still working on it, all the Wuxingquan steppings moving forward. Right knee, the new knee, seems to like it. the left knee, the knee they want to replace that I am trying not to, is having some problems with it. So I now wrap the left knee. Also did to the full 5 elements forms, piquan, zuanquan, bengquan, paoquan, hengquan. Did not do the turning to reverse and go the other way, but did the forms, slowly, with little power, but it's something. Mostly I am just working on the steppings (footwork) hoping to soon be able to do this in reverse. But going backwards is not easy with the new knee just yet
> 
> Still can't get Yang style past the 1st 15 forms, basically up to the first apparent closing. Also gave Sun a try again, the short form I know. I actually think I might be able to get through all of that except for a few postures. I will start working on this more to see.


What are you seeking to learn?  

Just the Mu Quan ?


----------



## letsplaygames (Apr 2, 2022)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> This training drill may be the least-energy used training drill that you can find among all MA systems.
> 
> I have done this drill 1000 times non-stop and still not feel tired at all. Whenever I felt lazy, I would train Xing Yi. This is why some people may call the Xing Yi system as "lazy person's MA".


_Least-energy used training drill that you can find among all MA systems??? _

Then you are doing it wrong...  

There are three phases or levels in Xingyiquan 

Ming jin (the most important... the jin you always return to ...) the obvious jin ... the yea... that guy is exerting strength and speed and is doing it with good coordination.  (Western Boxing's Shadow boxing is Ming Jin  (just touching the surface ) the jin you break a sweat doing... 

An Jin *(what you're seeing in the video)  *hidden jin.. internal opening and closing... but not releasing jin, compact, compressed, coiled like a spring, tension is released.  If you are doing it right your not limp like a noodle ....   This is the Jin of true power... !  (just touching the surface )

Hua jin... _The all knowing jin.  _Someone at this skill level...  hits you before you know you have been hit, and after... you still don't know how he hit you... and he keeps coming.    Everything is hard wired, mastery of the mechanics, the footwork, mastery of the dynamics of timing, tempo, of the angles, of rise, drill and fall  etc etc 

Hua jin is the life time combination of Ming jin and An jin combined with the practical..   (Again.... just touching the surface )

Most don't get past Ming jin without standing post skills and coiling root skills. 

Main land Xingyiquan... isn't Taijiquan with clinched fists...  

If your doing that drill a thousand times and not feeling tired... your doing it wrong. (for obviously you're void of Ming and An)    

坚持你知道的事情


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 2, 2022)

letsplaygames said:


> What are you seeking to learn?
> 
> Just the Mu Quan ?



Looking to learn how to get back to walking normal. Did Xingyiquan for years, arthritis and then knee issues stopped me from training. Currently recovering from a knee replacement that is taking a painfully long time to recover from. Just want to get back to Wuxingquan


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Apr 2, 2022)

letsplaygames said:


> If your doing that drill a thousand times and not feeling tired... your doing it wrong. (for obviously you're void of Ming and An)


I will say if someone does 1000 Beng Chuan and feels tired, he may still in the Ming Jing training stage that his body is still too tense, and there are some energy still be wasted.

Most people believe that Baji may be equal to the XingYi Ming Jing training stage.

When you think about power, it's not your true power. The true power is the power that come from your body naturally that you don't even realize.

When you have reached to the An Jing training stage, you don't waste any unnecessary energy. Your body start to swim among the air.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 4, 2022)

added a more to the standing routine, mostly because I am intrigued by Yiquan which has strong links to Xingyiquan 

More here < Blog Link


----------



## letsplaygames (Apr 5, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> Looking to learn how to get back to walking normal. Did Xingyiquan for years, arthritis and then knee issues stopped me from training. Currently recovering from a knee replacement that is taking a painfully long time to recover from. Just want to get back to Wuxingquan


Post standing probably would be a good start.


----------



## letsplaygames (Apr 5, 2022)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I will say if someone does 1000 Beng Chuan and feels tired, he may still in the Ming Jing training stage that his body is still too tense, and there are some energy still be wasted.
> 
> Most people believe that Baji may be equal to the XingYi Ming Jing training stage.
> 
> ...


I’m editing this cause my first response was a little harsh…

If I had a dollar for everyone That told be they knew Xingyiquan I’d be rich

Wang…that’s the difference between someone who learned mainland Xingyiquan from someone from Tianjin and someone who trained in Shuai jiao who dabbles in a sub art(s) last time I check Wang you didn’t train Xingyiquan.  Am I wrong in that assessment? 

Your way you do a 1000 Beng Quan and don’t feel tired … the real way…. after about 200 reps your blood is pumping, your sweating .. your feeling the burn in your muscles.

It looks as if don’t know the difference between training Ming Jin and An Jin in Xingyiquan …

FYI in case your not picking up the vibe: I’m  someone who’s trained mainland Hubei Orthodox for over 35 Yrs.  So let’s not be “Mei” from here out…


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Apr 5, 2022)

letsplaygames said:


> I’m editing this cause my first response was a little harsh…
> 
> If I had a dollar for everyone That told be they knew Xingyiquan I’d be rich
> 
> ...


Mei? That one syllable out of context could mean a lot of different things...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 5, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Mei? That one syllable out of context could mean a lot of different things...



If it Mandarin 美, Měi...it means Beautiful


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 5, 2022)

But with the above post said...to all potential combatants....I would prefer this not be turned into a flame war, thank you


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Apr 5, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> If it Mandarin 美, Měi...it means Beautiful


Plum? Proud? I’m not a Chinese speaker. I have only a very slight grasp of It. It’s very easy for me to misunderstand a word. Thank you For the clarification. For the longest time we had the character for courage up in our gym. Then my Sigung saw a photo and told us we had the wrong courage up. The one we had was for social courage like public speaking or talking to someone you don’t know. We immediately got the correct one made that means Martial courage and I put the other one up in my bachelor pad where we often had social gatherings . Phew! embarrassing!


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Apr 5, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> But with the above post said...to all potential combatants....I would prefer this not be turned into a flame war, thank you


I have no intentions to intercede on anyone’s behalf. I was just curious what he meant by mei. I’m not sure I get the inference even after the definition.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Apr 5, 2022)

letsplaygames said:


> If I had a dollar for everyone That told be they knew Xingyiquan I’d be rich


Wait a second...that's exactly what everyone who says they know Xingyiquan would say...


----------



## Oily Dragon (Apr 5, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Mei? That one syllable out of context could mean a lot of different things...


I believe he means _sticky_.  Like rice noodles.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Apr 5, 2022)

Oily Dragon said:


> Wait a second...that's exactly what everyone who says they know Xingyiquan would say...


Careful, Xue admonished any hostility.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Apr 5, 2022)

Oily Dragon said:


> I believe he means _sticky_.


Sticky? WTH? I’m even more confused.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Apr 5, 2022)

Oily Dragon said:


> I believe he means _sticky_.


And BTW where is your thread on iron wire vocal sounds? Hmm? Mm, H-Ho, Yik, etc. Maybe I need to send you a red envelope.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Apr 5, 2022)

As in Mei fun.  It's as good an explanation as any.

Iron Wire sounds I can probably get to later in the week.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Apr 5, 2022)

Oily Dragon said:


> As in Mei fun.  It's as good an explanation as any.
> 
> Iron Wire sounds I can probably get to later in the week.


I will work on holding my breath with effort until then…


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 5, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Plum? Proud? I’m not a Chinese speaker. I have only a very slight grasp of It. It’s very easy for me to misunderstand a word. Thank you For the clarification. For the longest time we had the character for courage up in our gym. Then my Sigung saw a photo and told us we had the wrong courage up. The one we had was for social courage like public speaking or talking to someone you don’t know. We immediately got the correct one made that means Martial courage and I put the other one up in my bachelor pad where we often had social gatherings . Phew! embarrassing!



I am not sure what was meant by the OP that posted it, I was just saying if it was Chinese, it would be....


----------



## Oily Dragon (Apr 5, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> I am not sure what was meant by the OP that posted it, I was just saying if it was Chinese, it would be....


Pretty much.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Apr 5, 2022)

Oily Dragon said:


> Pretty much.


🤣


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Apr 7, 2022)

letsplaygames said:


> last time I check Wang you didn’t train Xingyiquan.  Am I wrong in that assessment?


My XingYi linage is:

Liu Er-Biao -> Chang Tung Sheng -> me

Here is my teacher's XingYi (start from 3.05).






This is my Xing Yi. This video was taken about 42 years ago.


----------



## letsplaygames (May 15, 2022)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> My XingYi linage is:
> 
> Liu Er-Biao -> Chang Tung Sheng -> me
> 
> ...



Had a brief conversation with Sifu Painter about this very subject the other day (which made me return here... )  I think you need to revaluate  Ming Jing and the structure of training that stems form that platform.

And my Linage is from the famed Gen Chengxin in Tanjing... and I have a plethora videos on myself... some even documenting challenge matches, teaching etc you name it...

whoopie... 

You are, and always have been  Shuai Jiao... and hence when discussing actual Xingyiquan you get lost in the weeds.


----------



## letsplaygames (May 15, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Mei? That one syllable out of context could mean a lot of different things...


I guess know one  speaks  Mandarin . It's slang for "Cheeky" or "Sly".....


----------



## letsplaygames (May 15, 2022)

Oily Dragon said:


> Wait a second...that's exactly what everyone who says they know Xingyiquan would say...


Oily stool .. the famed "Yóuxìng Fei" Internet Legend... I forgot you where here...
Your quip Gung fu is faltering... you need to practice more . 
I bet you have calluses upon calluses on your finger tips and have gone through a couple of key boards since you discovered the internet..  
Youxing fei.????   Come to think of it.... that phrase could could be interpreted as a greasy fat concubine too... lmao..)  
Both interpretations ... do the same.... one at farm, the other at a court.    

I'll swing by in another couple of months.. give ya a cheeky retort... ("Fei" just can't help themselves.. I'm sure there will be something here that smells, that no one will want to look at....   when I come back.   

Try not to let your Mascara  run after reading this... it's not a good look. 

Quip at you later  Youxing fei.....


----------



## Oily Dragon (May 15, 2022)

letsplaygames said:


> I guess know one  speaks  Mandarin . It's slang for "Cheeky" or "Sly".....


My Cantonese is better than your English, though.

And Mei means a lot of different things in Mandarin, maybe try harder to express yourself?

I'm still going with sticky rice and that's that.  Mei fun is awesome.


----------



## Oily Dragon (May 15, 2022)

letsplaygames said:


> Oily stool .. the famed "Yóuxìng Fei" Internet Legend... I forgot you where here...
> Your quip Gung fu is faltering... you need to practice more .
> I bet you have calluses upon calluses on your finger tips and have gone through a couple of key boards since you discovered the internet..
> Youxing fei.????   Come to think of it.... that phrase could could be interpreted as a greasy fat concubine too... lmao..)
> ...


You should seek professional help, man.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (May 15, 2022)

letsplaygames said:


> I guess know one  speaks  Mandarin . It's slang for "Cheeky" or "Sly".....


Thank you! I appreciate this.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (May 15, 2022)

letsplaygames said:


> Oily stool .. the famed "Yóuxìng Fei" Internet Legend... I forgot you where here...
> Your quip Gung fu is faltering... you need to practice more .
> I bet you have calluses upon calluses on your finger tips and have gone through a couple of key boards since you discovered the internet..
> Youxing fei.????   Come to think of it.... that phrase could could be interpreted as a greasy fat concubine too... lmao..)
> ...


Holy cow! What’s got you so heated? That’s not very friendly talk.


----------



## Oily Dragon (May 15, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Holy cow! What’s got you so heated? That’s not very friendly talk.


The guy clearly doesn't know a thing about Xingyiquan, but he isn't here to discuss that.

He's throwing gay and transsexual slurs around too, in Chinese, along with all the other nonsense about Xingyiquan.  Don't click on those links in his post either, they go to a toothbrush website and are probably malicious.

Sometimes I wonder if these dudes are communist shills, part of the Wumao, or something.  These guys infest all forms of social media in an attempt to troll people outside of mainland China, especially regarding Chinese topics like CMA.  

Probably also a sockpuppet of hunschuld (Wing Chun troll) who also called me "greasy".  These guys can't keep their acts straight.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 15, 2022)

letsplaygames said:


> I'll swing by in another couple of months.. give ya a cheeky retort... ("Fei" just can't help themselves.. I'm sure there will be something here that smells, that no one will want to look at....   when I come back.


Please don't. 
And I am pretty sure if Dr Painter knew you were doing this, he would not be pleased either. I've meant him a few times, did a couple seminars and even talked about xingyiquan with him


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 15, 2022)

All this post is doing is giving me a great reason to never post in the blog again and then link it to the main MT page....


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 15, 2022)

ATTENTION All USERS:

This has been an interesting and informative blog thread, up until recently. But now it is being completely derailed. We are addressing the problems at hand. But it doesn't make it any easier when other users quote off-topic and problematic posts and turn the thread into a discussion of those users, rather than the actual topic. 
Please stop. Return to the topic, or you're part of the problem.

Mark A Cochran
@Dirty Dog 
MartialTalk Senior Moderator


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 15, 2022)

Ming Jing - power you can see.
An Jing - power you cannot see.
Hua Jing - power only God can have it.

A: Xing Yi training has 3 levels - Ming Jing, An Jing, and Hua Jing.
B: Someone once said that MA training has 3 levels - physical level, mental level, and spiritual level. Today, I'm still on the physical level. 😢


----------

